# Places that sell nice aquarium stands? NO BA's please!



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Like the title says, anyone know of any places that sell nice aquarium stands? I'm looking for one for my brothers new 25 gallon rimless. Preferably in the GTA.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Go to Leon's or a furniture store like that, they often have reduced stuff that has scraches, I got lucky and landed a 50" buffet table for my 4 foot tank


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Kooka said:


> Like the title says, anyone know of any places that sell nice aquarium stands? I'm looking for one for my brothers new 25 gallon rimless. Preferably in the GTA.


Aqua inspiration


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Yes, Leon's is a good bet, but AI stands aren't what I'm looking for. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I was just in Aquatic Kingdom today. They've got a big, unusually shaped corner tank up front and it looks like they're building a custom stand for it. It's really a nice piece of work. Looks like higher end kitchen cabinetry,furniture quality and real wood, btw, not particle board. It looked great, though it's not done yet, still no finish on it, just plain wood. But the nicest stand I think I've ever seen in a store. Don't know if the guys there are actually building it, but it couldn't hurt to call and find out if they make custom stands for other tanks.


----------



## jarmilca (Sep 10, 2009)

I can highly recommend ADA stands. I have one myself and love it. They are not cheap but the quality is awesome.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

If your handy they are easy to make, hubby made me an awesome one


----------

